# Struggling to gain! What do you think of my diet and training plan?



## Huddsmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

I made a post a while back but unfortunately i'm still struggling to gain weight. I just seem to stay the same weight and budge up and down slightly. I'm 75kg at the moment (5 ft 11) aged 24.

My Diet:

Pre Workout: 125g pasta, 180g chicken breast

Post workout: 250g thai jasmin rice (microwave), 180g chicken, 1 scoop whey protein, 1 scoop instant oats (50g).

Meal 3: 1 Scoop protein, 30g peanut butter, 100g porridge oats.

Meal 4: 180g chicken breast, 350g sweet potato, green veg

Meal 5: 125g pasta, 150g 5% mince, 1 scoop protein, 1 scoop instant oats.

Meal 6: 250g natural yoghurt, 50g peanut butter, 1 scoop whey.

This all equals to about 4,000 calories. 450g carbs, 350g protein, 75g fat.

Training

Just started Dorian Yates Blood & Guts workout, 2 weeks in.

For the previous 2 months i've been on a compound routine (5 reps x 5 sets) of compound lifts such as squats, powerlifts, bench press, rows etc.

What could i be doing wrong? Haven't gained anything for about 3 months. Slight improvement with strength.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Without working out your calories, then if your not gaining your not eating enough!

Simple as that unfortunately

Calories in v's calories used = either weight gain if in an excess or weight loss if in a deficit


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You're eating MUCH more protein than is likely of any benefit to you. I'm guessing you're not using steroids, in which case 1.6g per kg bodyweight is likely all you really need. I'd reduce your protein intake and increase your fat and carb intake (without increasing total calories - you may even find you can reduce them a little). Protein also has a satiating effect, so longer term you'll likely find it easier to eat more calories if less comes from protein.

From a health point of view you'd probably benefit from more fruit and veg in your diet, and from an enjoyment point of view you'd probably benefit from a few foods picked purely as you like them (cakes, ice cream, the occasional pizza, whatever). Oh, and if you aren't having sauces with your meals, do. Have spaghetti bolognese not mince and pasta for example.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Toughest is finding that bloody balance between gaining muscle and turning into a fat mess. I gain weight damn easy ( but its never the right weight) losing weight again quiet easy until i get down to 12% BF.

You just need to mess about with amount of food you take in, recent vid from Seth Feroce about what he eats breaks it down to its most basic. he talks about finding your baseline ( sweet spot where you grow muscle not Fat) took him 8 months to find it and he is a IFBB pro


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If you're struggling to gain weight your best bet is to eat more. Not trying to take the piss, it really is that simple.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Huddsmuscle said:


> I made a post a while back but unfortunately i'm still struggling to gain weight. I just seem to stay the same weight and budge up and down slightly. I'm 75kg at the moment (5 ft 11) aged 24.
> 
> My Diet:
> 
> ...


 So how long have you been eating this diet, how well (honestly) have you stuck to it?

At 4100kcals at 75kg should see you gaining weight unless you are doing a lot of other physical activity. If not the next most obvious thing to question would be just how accurate your macro tracking actually is.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Firstly thats 3870 calories, not 4000+, so if your out on that what's the betting your out on other stuff?

for example are your pasta/rice/chicken/mince weights cooked or uncooked... makes a huge difference...


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Huddsmuscle said:


> I'm 75kg at the moment (5 ft 11) aged 24.
> 
> This all equals to about 4,000 calories. 450g carbs, 350g protein, 75g fat.


 Wow,

I'm 179cm and currently on 80kg,

but I gained weight from 75-80 on a roughly 2500 calories diet.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Firstly thats 3870 calories, not 4000+, so if your out on that what's the betting your out on other stuff?
> 
> for example are your pasta/rice/chicken/mince weights cooked or uncooked... makes a huge difference...


 If his weights are cooked then it's closer to your figure, but if those are uncooked weights for foods then it's actually closer to 6000kcals.

Either way the numbers don't work out right, so I think there might be a significant accuracy issue here with the macros.

Most people at 75kg would be able to bulk on around 2300-2700kcals comfortably - even an athlete performing two intense workouts every day for six days a week should still be able to maintain on 3500kcal and gain on 4000kcal.


----------



## Huddsmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

dtlv said:


> If his weights are cooked then it's closer to your figure, but if those are uncooked weights for foods then it's actually closer to 6000kcals.
> 
> Either way the numbers don't work out right, so I think there might be a significant accuracy issue here with the macros.
> 
> Most people at 75kg would be able to bulk on around 2300-2700kcals comfortably - even an athlete performing two intense workouts every day for six days a week should still be able to maintain on 3500kcal and gain on 4000kcal.


 Everything mentioned is uncooked apart from the jasmin rice, which is microwaveable. I'm also using my fitness pal to track everything. Seems pretty acurate to me so it's confusing.


----------



## Huddsmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Firstly thats 3870 calories, not 4000+, so if your out on that what's the betting your out on other stuff?
> 
> for example are your pasta/rice/chicken/mince weights cooked or uncooked... makes a huge difference...


 Everything is cooked apart from the rice, it comes to a total of 3,920 calories using my fitness pal but i do usually have a banana too each day which should probably bring it up close to 4,000


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Huddsmuscle said:


> Everything mentioned is uncooked apart from the jasmin rice, which is microwaveable. I'm also using my fitness pal to track everything. Seems pretty acurate to me so it's confusing.





Huddsmuscle said:


> Everything is cooked apart from the rice, it comes to a total of 3,920 calories using my fitness pal but i do usually have a banana too each day which should probably bring it up close to 4,000


 Now I'm confused


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Eat more cheesecake


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How active is your job?

It is always worth checking the accuracy of data in MFP the first time you select any food, although from a quick look nothing seems obviously off from what you posted.

I'd stick with the advice I gave at the start of the thread, and if this doesn't work then add in additional calories from carbs and fat.


----------



## Huddsmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Now I'm confused


 At why i'm not growing or the calculations?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Huddsmuscle said:


> At why i'm not growing or the calculations?


 Read my quotes, one says everything is cooked, one says everything is uncooked bud... guessing you meant cooked in both...


----------



## Huddsmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Read my quotes, one says everything is cooked, one says everything is uncooked bud... guessing you meant cooked in both...


 Sh!t, all foods mentioned are uncooked. The rice is microwavable so that's the only thing that's cooked. My bad


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Huddsmuscle said:


> I made a post a while back but unfortunately i'm still struggling to gain weight. I just seem to stay the same weight and budge up and down slightly. I'm 75kg at the moment (5 ft 11) aged 24.
> 
> My Diet:
> 
> ...


 Can you post some pictures?

How long do you spend in the gym per session?

Do you use a HR monitor during training or have a wrist watch that monitors daily activity?

IF you are natural then @Ultrasonic gave you some good advice about lowering protein. I would definitely do this and up your fats first. 450g of carbs should be a good amount for someone training fairly hard.

Definitely consider more fruits / veg in the diet too.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a note to add to the good advice that's been posted so far - WAY too early for you to be on Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts. It's an intermediate-advanced program. You might find something like Lyle McDonald's generic bulking routine to be much more suitable to your experience level.


----------

